# Long Range Rifle



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Im always looking to stir up opinions and learn new things. And long range hunting has always intrigued me. Recently I have been seeing a lot of long range hunting shows, 500 plus yards and so on. So i was thinking if you guys here with experience had to choose, what would be your long range caliber of choice? and why?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on the critter being hunted. There is a lot of difference between a coyote and an elk. 
Any of the 6s out to 800, 6.5s out to 1k. 
Out to 1000yds to 1500, it would be a 7rsaum. Good high bc bullets and enough velocity to push them.
From 1500 to 2000yds would be a 338Lapua mag or similar, also high bc bullet, good velocity and enough weight to punch a hole when it reaches the critter.
Any further would be a 375 or 408 cheytac.

50cal is over rated in my book.

Xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Some thing in the 7 RUM,STW,RM 175-190gr zone because of their ballistic performance. Or if you wanted to go big, 338 Lapua, Edge,RUM with a 300gr bullet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Check out this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=96318

I have three rifles I consider my long range rifles. Well, I do shoot a 270 win to 800 yards for deer with a 150 gr Berger VLD. About the same with a 308 and long barrel. OK back to the three.
1. 6.5 Creedmoor with 140 gr Berger VLD at 2730 fps. I shot a 4X4 deer with it at 758 yards last fall. While I waited for deer I took two coyotes. One at 605 yd the other at 817 yd.
2. 6.5 X 284 Norma Berger VLD at 3000 fps. Deer to 1000+

3. 300 Win Mag with 28 1/2 inch barrel. Using 210 Berger VLD at 3017 fps. Deer to 1400 yd. Longest coyote 1122 yards.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

game wise I'd say whitetail, mule, antelope, elk. it is just something interesting for me to research! one of these days I'll own a custom long range rifle. I've yet to be able to do any long range hunting yet, but it is intriguing. the calibers I've seen the most 7mm rum, 300 win mag, 338 lapua.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm still old school, .308 does everything I need it to. Have considered getting another 300 WM, just so I can push it past 1000 yards.

Huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It really depends on what you think long range is. I remember when I thought the 308 was the end all be all of long range. If you are going to stick to 1,000 and less a 308 or 30-06 can do almost all of it.

The bigger the round the easier it is to make these shots. It is a double edge sword. Usually the more power you have the faster you will shoot out your barrel. I shoot a 300WM and a 338LM these two are great rounds. The draw backs are weight, short barrel life, and cost.

There are many different rounds to choose from. Trying to tell you what is the best round it like telling a person what type of person is right for them.

My brother and his friend went shooting swinging gongs at 900 and just under 1,000yds. My brother was shooting a 338LM. His friend was shooting a 7mm Rem Mag with some heavy bullet. Both rounds easily made it that distance. The 7mm would make it swing but not too much. The 300gr .338 round would make it swing in a full circle.

Chuck Norris invented the question mark.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

really, the praticality of me shooting an elk at 1000 yards isnt too good. but it is always interesting to talk about, discuss, and research. an elk hunt is definitely on a hunting wish list however, though if i had the rifle and experience with it, 750 is where i would honestly limit myself. even that is a heck of a shot!


----------



## Mars96 (Aug 7, 2013)

Since it is done in other backgrounds, such as "Child Of A Hero", it is theoretically possible.

Unless the game has no proto entry for it, and the entry you see there is merely an aborted proto design and the devs deleted the proto but didn't remove that entry.

_________________________________________

coastal scents concealer palette | how to cook frozen lobster tails | free plagiarism detector


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mars96 said:


> Since it is done in other backgrounds, such as "Child Of A Hero", it is theoretically possible.
> 
> Unless the game has no proto entry for it, and the entry you see there is merely an aborted proto design and the devs deleted the proto but didn't remove that entry.
> 
> ...


I think you are in the wrong forum, you want the fantasy, not real forum. I googled "Child Of A Hero" and came up with some kind of video game, at least I think that's what it is. The guys on here are talking about real guns, and real bullets, not make believe bytes on a computer screen.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I love long range shooting, but I don't think I have ever taken a shot at a game animal over 300 yards. Really there is no reason to try to shoot as far away as you can, the challenge is getting as close as you can. Maybe if your shooting peak to peak in the mountains, but around here I don't see the point.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I love long range shooting, but I don't think I have ever taken a shot at a game animal over 300 yards. Really there is no reason to try to shoot as far away as you can, the challenge is getting as close as you can. Maybe if your shooting peak to peak in the mountains, but around here I don't see the point.


Reasons? I want to, and I can. The challenge? If you really have done any long range shooting then you know the challenge is there. The mechanics of the shot and having the patience to wait until everything is perfect are challenges themselves.

I like getting close too, I do that with archery. I've taken deer at 10 feet with a bow, close enough? I would much rather take an 800 yard shot on an animal that is calm and standing still, then put the bullet in the chest cavity, than a 100 yard shot at a deer I just jumped out of a bed, is running full out and is pumped full of adrenaline. Most of these deer are shot in the ***, ruining most of the meat.

It amounts to what you prefer, and what you can accomplish.

Huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with you Huntin1, archery for close up and a rifle for far away. Soon my new toy will be done to take it to a whole new level of far away.  Still has over 1000ft/lbs of energy at a mile.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

what is the new toy? I like having options if I want to get close so be it but if I want to stretch the creedmoor out I can.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll let you guys know more when I get it put together. I have everything for it now.

I can tell you the ingredients...

Badger M2013 XL action
KMW Sentinal Stock milled for the M2013 action. 
Benchmarck 9.5 twist
Seekins 30mm rings
Timney 2# trigger
Norma Brass
Berger and Hornady bullets
Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50mm - might have to be switched out for the NF on my 6SLR, we'll see. 
AAC Titan Ti Suppressor
Harris swivel bipod
positional sling

estimated velocity is 2800-2850fps. kinda slow but wow does it fly... 22 MOA @ 1000yds, zero at 200yds.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

When you going to get this thing done man????


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Been kind of busy lately. My smith is also building an addition on his shop so i have to wait tell he is ready for me no hurry i guess ill post up some pics and video of the build process for all to see. It should intrest some. Then ill come over and shoot with you. Ive got it scheduled for the first/second weekend in september.
Xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am on nights the 6-7-8 and in Killdeer/Medora 13/14/15. Should try for 23/24 of Sept. I will make sure I get some Edge rounds done so I can shoot my Titan Ti also.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ill let you know when its done
Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> Ill let you know when its done
> Deano


Hurry, I want to see a picture of rifle and target.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > Ill let you know when its done
> ...


Itll be done soon hehe ill post up some pics maybe even some video if i can make it small enough
deano


----------

